# Visa run this week?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

If anybody is going for it, I would like to join and share the costs.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

also had a quick question: I know this was asked before but just wanted to confirm;
If my visa was exntended until the 30th of May, which is 30 days exactly - and I go for a visa run lets say on June 5th, would I be ok coming back?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you normally have 30 days + 10 days grace, if you extended the original 30 days to an extra 30 days then you may or may not have 10 days grace though.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> you normally have 30 days + 10 days grace, if you extended the original 30 days to an extra 30 days then you may or may not have 10 days grace though.


well that sucks. yeah the original one is extended for 30 days.


----------



## tolani (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, unfortunatley you dont get the 30 day grace if you have renewed an original visa, a friend on mine is in the same postion as you and needs to do a visa run this week. If you interested in trying to sort something out let me know, but neither of us drive.....thats the problem.

Hi, Me and a friend need to do a visa run this week. This is the first time we have had to do this and neither of us drive. If anyone is planning on doing one this week and is driving we would greatly appreciate it if we could tag along. Be more than happy to split costs ect.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Haven't done this yet so gotta ask since no "run veterans" are going. Can we get a taxi to Oman?


----------



## tolani (Feb 10, 2011)

EXPAT09 said:


> Haven't done this yet so gotta ask since no "run veterans" are going. Can we get a taxi to Oman?


Dont think so. I got a number of a driver who might be able to help he was saying last night he would do it for 500 aed. When i phoned him back to check that he def was alrite to do it, he didnt sound so sure and said he would phone me back today. When i hear back from him ill let you know.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm doing a visa run Sunday lunch time or Monday evening, I am a veteran so can show you all the ropes if you want. I will be hiring a car for the day so will have space for 3 others. AED 60 each. Let me know if any of you guys are keen. Mark


----------



## tolani (Feb 10, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> I'm doing a visa run Sunday lunch time or Monday evening, I am a veteran so can show you all the ropes if you want. I will be hiring a car for the day so will have space for 3 others. AED 60 each. Let me know if any of you guys are keen. Mark


thanks for the offer mate but i gotta get it done before that.


----------



## cie91 (May 31, 2011)

I always wait an extra 10 days before renewal at the Oman boarder, they have never said anything. In the airport, they will fee you 100 aed per day, if you exteed the 30 days.


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I've never done the renewal before, and my 30 days is up on the 10th. Should I really rely on the 10 days grace? Would be great to join a 'veteran' and split costs. 

Mark, for 60 AED I'm tempted to join you even if it's a week early for me. 

I'm new to this site too: how do we get in touch if it is against site rules to post personal contact info?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I tend not to always rely on the 10 day grace period because depending on what mood they are in at the border they can decide to treat you however you like! However I have never been fined yet but better to be safe than sorry!

I rent a car for AED 150 + AED 50 petrol so it would be AED 100 each or less if we get a couple of others.

I will be leaving from JBR at about 12.30pm tomorrow and it takes 3 hours in total. Your very welcome to join and I shall show you the ropes.

You need to make 5 posts on the forum to activate the private message function.

Mark


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

Visa runs are fun !!!!!!


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

So, after the 30-day extension, is the visa run the only option?

If it comes to that for me, I do hope to hook up with veterans for the drive...but typically how long does it take to get to Oman, do what must be done, and return? Also, are there any costs involved besides rental/petrol/incidentals en route?

Thankee


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

OldFarmer said:


> So, after the 30-day extension, is the visa run the only option?
> 
> If it comes to that for me, I do hope to hook up with veterans for the drive...but typically how long does it take to get to Oman, do what must be done, and return? Also, are there any costs involved besides rental/petrol/incidentals en route?
> 
> Thankee


There is the AED 200 Oman visa, but that's all. The run I did 2 days ago took about 3.5 hours.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

Most helpful, thanks!


----------

